# confrère



## gabinhoa

Buenos días,

Es mi primera vez en este foro, espero estar respectando las reglas... (de no ser así, favor de decirmelo para corregirme...)

¿Cómo podría traducir "confrère" en español?

El contexto es el siguiente : "l'avocat peut collaborer avec un des membres de son Cabinet ou avec un autre de ses confrères."

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos,


----------



## Mallavia

Hola, yo diría "el abogado puede colaborar con algunos de los miembros de su Gabinete/Bufete o con otro de sus COLEGAS"
Colega puede usarse también coloquialmente, en francés sería Pot.
Espero que te sirva


----------



## gabinhoa

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda...


----------



## gabinhoa

Sólo una preguntita, ¿COLEGA en español se usa con la misma conotación que COLLÈGUE en francés (es decir compañeros de profesión)?

Me da que COLEGA tiene más una conotación de compañero de juerga, ¿no?


----------



## chics

gabinhoa said:


> Sólo una preguntita, ¿COLEGA en español se usa con la misma conotación que COLLÈGUE en francés (es decir compañeros de profesión)?
> 
> Me da que COLEGA tiene más una conotación de compañero de juerga, ¿no?


 
_*Colega*_ tiene las dos acepciones, *collègue* y *pote*.


----------



## gabinhoa

Gracias por la valiosa ayuda...


----------



## Oxy

En francés "collègue" es alguien que trabaja en la misma empresa.
"confrère" se dice de alguién que tiene el mismo oficio, (se usa sobre todo para los medicos, avogados, ingenieros, jueces) pero que no trabaja directamente en tu empresa.
No se como se dice en español...


----------



## Mallavia

En español se dice igual: COLEGA (de profesión) y Compañero (de trabajo cuando es la misma empresa)


----------



## DelaChón

No exactamente, Mallavia. 

Un _colega_, efectivamente, lo es de profesión; pero un _confrère_ no es lo que por estos lares damos en llamar _compañero_. En una empresa, todos son _compañeros_, sean de la escalafón que sean; pero no son _confrères_, que tiene más que ver con el oficio que uno desempeña. 

Por poner un ejemplo, en francés, cuando un médico es examinado por otro médico, puede optar por saludarlo con un _confrère_, mientras que en español (salvo quizás en Cuba) muy probablemente no lo haría. 

La pregunta sigue, pues, en pie: ¿cómo traducir _confrère _al español? Después de todo, puede que no sea más que una de esas palabras que bien pudieran formar parte del proyecto Unspeakableness...


----------



## Paquita

Quiero añadir que se utiliza también "confrère" para los miembros de una cofradía.
https://www.google.fr/search?q=conf...144,d.ZG4&fp=501e409e784347ec&biw=939&bih=582


----------



## DelaChón

¡Claro! 

En ese caso, el equivalente es más exacto (_cofrade_), Paquit&.


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour, 
Yo apostaría por "colega", que se puede entender como que tiene la misma profesión, aunque no trabaje en la misma empresa. En el ejemplo de los médicos, que se dio antes, yo diría que un médico es atendido por otro c_olega._ No un _compañero_, eso seria más bien si trabajasen en el mismo hospital, pero sí un _colega_, ya que tienen la misma profesión. 
Si te hablan de alguien que es ingeniero, puedes decir "pues somos colegas, porque yo también soy ingeniero". No significa que lo conozcas y sea tu amigo, sino que ambos tenéis la misma profesión.
Saludos


----------



## Ribouldingue

¿Qué os parece "homólogo"?


----------



## Lexinauta

'Homólogo' es un un adjetivo, y su uso como sustantivo, además de no haberlo oído, no me parece conveniente.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lexi:

Por estos pagos (España), sí se usa de forma muy habitual. Puede pues que este uso sea local.


> [Persona] que desempeña actividades, funciones o cargos semejantes a los de otra. También s.:
> el ministro se entrevistará con sus homólogos extranjeros. http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/homólogo


La misma definición ofrece el CLAVE

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Viobi

"Confrère" se emplea también entre catedráticos. Entre profesores, será "collègue". Incluso hay une formula humoristica "un confrère et néanmois ami ("... y sin embargo amigo")

"homologue" en francés se emplea para indicar une función idéntica en otra parte: _le ministre français des Affaires étrangères et son homologue allemand_.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En 1985 Lázaro Carreter en _El dardo en la palabra,_ Círculo de lectores, pp. 345 y 346, decía:


> [...] se pasó a formular que la reunión entre el ministro español y su _colega_ francés... Era un abuso porque _colega_ significa "compañero de una misma corporación, profesión, etc."[...]No está mal pues el barbarismo que permite restituir a colega su exclusiva significación. El extranjero y el nuestro, si gobiernan el mismo ramo, serán _homólogos_. Está bastante bien y resulta claro.


Y después advierte contra la tentación de utilizarlo en cualquier situación.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## FYZA

¿Y el femenino?
Un "confrère" es un colega de trabajo. ¿Y una colega de trabajo es "une confrère" aussi où "une consoeur"? Supongo que la segunda, así viene en el wordreference...


----------



## Viobi

Supones bien, se dice "une consœur".


----------



## nuriela

¿Qué tal "colega de profesión"?

Se utiliza mucho, ejemplos aquí.

O también "compañero de profesión" (un pelín más formal).


----------

